# White fungal growth



## pawelski (1 Mar 2018)

I have been getting a strange white fungal growth happening for the past couple of days. Anyone has any idea what it is? It's quite fast growing, the branchy structure has appeared overnight. It kind of grows in front of your eyes, it looks different whenever I look at every few minutes. Cherry Shrimps seem to be stopping by it, trying to eat, but without much interest. Is this something to worry about? Should I try to treat it with hydrogen peroxide perhaps?

I have a low tech nano tank running for 2 months
25 litre
external Eheim filter
ADA aquasoil
1ml daily dose of Aquascaper Complete 
weekly 50% water changes

Many thanks for your help!


----------



## Angus (1 Mar 2018)

That is one cool looking slime mould.


----------



## dw1305 (1 Mar 2018)

Hi all, 





fozziebear said:


> That is one cool looking slime mould.


Brilliant and definitely a "slime mould" (Myxomycota). I've never seen one in an aquarium, but it should go away of its own account. (from <Wayne's World "Slime mold">)



 

They are the most <"fascinating of organisms">.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Tim Harrison (1 Mar 2018)

It's very impressive.


----------



## Edvet (1 Mar 2018)

Looking good


----------



## Angus (1 Mar 2018)

i want one...  they don't stick around for that long so ive heard? it is actually not strictly a fungus either it is grouped as a protista but doesn't really have a classification, interesting stuff!


----------



## pawelski (2 Mar 2018)

Thank you for steering me in the right direction. I started reading about it and found this page on BBC which explains it in a language I can understand, lol http://www.bbc.co.uk/nature/19846365 
I had no idea this is such an interesting organism, quite fascinating.

Last night the intricate branches disappeared from the rocks, changed the form and moved about 4 inches along the substrate, see photo. I saw it this morning further along still.


----------



## Angus (2 Mar 2018)

Please keep taking photos and updating... maybe make a little timelapse it would be really nice to see! thanks for the update.


----------



## CooKieS (6 Oct 2018)

Here's mine


----------

